# Car Forums > Motorsports >  World Endurance Championship

## davidI

Anyone follow WEC Racing?

I'm thinking about going to Le Mans this year and the more I'm looking into it the better it seems. Some really cool cars and teams.

Just curious if there are any Beyond fanbois?

----------


## SKR

I've really ever only watched Le Mans and Daytona. I wouldn't say I follow it, but I'm somewhat aware of it. Hopefully whatever changes they're making to the prototype classes means more competition. I think Le Mans has been dominated by Toyota for the last while.

I like to see the Corvettes do well, although the C8 isn't nearly as cool as the C7 or C6 were. I think the Cadillac Daytona prototypes are still pretty growly though.

----------


## davidI

The new Ferrari released today for Le Mans is pure sex:

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a4...-car-revealed/

----------

